# Insert a drain or is regrading ok



## SouthernTiftuf

This is my first post and I'm excited to be a part of this community. My fiancé and I bought our first home in 2021 as a new build and have loved the house besides the landscaping. The yard is in rough shape so I am going to start over in the spring so I am trying to do everything I can now in advance of that. A current problem I have is water accumulation at the bottom of my pavers because it is slightly below the level of the yard.

The 2 options I am thinking is to 1) put in a channel drain and run the drain out behind our backyard to a pop up emitter or 2) when I have the yard regraded for sod that potentially this will fix my water problem.

Is the regrading going to be enough to prevent water accumulation or should I go ahead and do the drain? Is there any problems with my channel drain idea or better plans to use?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Welcome to TLF!!

If you could post some more wider pictures of the area it would help with ideas of what you could do. Without additional pictures, I would try and regrade everything instead of using a channel drain. You optimally want the channel drain to release to daylight instead of a pop up drain but I know sometimes you have to work with what you got. Depending on how your back yard is sloped will depend on if you can just regrade or not.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf

Mightyquinn said:


> Welcome to TLF!!
> 
> If you could post some more wider pictures of the area it would help with ideas of what you could do. Without additional pictures, I would try and regrade everything instead of using a channel drain. You optimally want the channel drain to release to daylight instead of a pop up drain but I know sometimes you have to work with what you got. Depending on how your back yard is sloped will depend on if you can just regrade or not.




Here is a photo I took last night of the area. Water on the yard mostly runs away because the grade of the grass is away from my house by 1 inch every 10 feet. Issue is any water on the pavers from rain or the roof can't run off anywhere because of that lip meeting the grass. I could do a daylight drain with a channel drain as well because I have more of a slope behind my fence line I can run it to. I am doing sod come spring so the yard will be regraded then but I'm not sure if I want to wait that long to have sitting water on my pavers which is why I was contemplating a channel drain as well as a regrade to solve it now and for the future.


----------



## Mightyquinn

If it's just that little lip and the rest of the lawn is graded away from the house just cut that lip out so it's level with the patio and call it a day.


----------



## GreenLand

Does the home have gutters around the back? A picture of the back of the house further back by the fence during day would help give a broad view of the yard.



SouthernTiftuf said:


> This is my first post and I'm excited to be a part of this community. My fiancé and I bought our first home in 2021 as a new build and have loved the house besides the landscaping. The yard is in rough shape so I am going to start over in the spring so I am trying to do everything I can now in advance of that. A current problem I have is water accumulation at the bottom of my pavers because it is slightly below the level of the yard.
> 
> The 2 options I am thinking is to 1) put in a channel drain and run the drain out behind our backyard to a pop up emitter or 2) when I have the yard regraded for sod that potentially this will fix my water problem.
> 
> Is the regrading going to be enough to prevent water accumulation or should I go ahead and do the drain? Is there any problems with my channel drain idea or better plans to use?


----------

